# [Compilation] load average [Résolu]

## mysix

J'ai un processeur AMD Phenom II X6 1100T comprenant 6 cores.

Mais lors d'une compilation j'ai mon load average qui monte aux alentours de 3.

Je ne suis pas sur mais pour regler ceci c'est la variable MAKEOPTS qu'il faut modifier dans le make.conf ?

Ma variable vaut -j7

(nbr de proc +1) comme indiqué dans le manuel d'installation

Ou bien alors il y a une limite en nombre de processus durant la compilation ?Last edited by mysix on Wed Mar 09, 2011 1:33 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## freezby

Re :p

tu pourras peut-être avoir des infos intéressantes sur cette page :

http://www.gentoo-quebec.org/wiki/index.php/OldGentooWiki:R%C3%A9duire_le_temps_de_compilation

A toi d'adapter en fonction de tes besoins.

----------

## mysix

Ho ho ! C'est de l'optimisation ça pure et dur ! Merci !   :Wink: 

----------

## guilc

Petite précision vu que tu as l'air de trouver qu'une load de 3 c'est trop. La Load c'est un calcul qui donne le nombre de processus en attente + activité (pour faire bref).

Donc une load de 3 avec un hexacore c'est petit. Cela veut dire qu'en moyenne, la moitié des cores ne font rien. En conséquence, si une tâche se présente, le processeur sera en mesure de l'exécuter immédiatement.

D'une manière générale, avec un N processeurs/cores, il n'y aura aucun temps de latence tant que load < N. Donc une load < N est une load faible.

Par contre, il faut se méfier de la formule "make -jX" avec X == N+1 ou pire. Suivant le ratio RAM/core, cela risque de swapper pendant certaines compilations. Imaginons une machine à 12 cores, mais seulement 4Go de RAM. On retire mettons 1Go pour le desktop et applis en cours d'exécution, il en reste 3 pour la compilation. Avec "make -j13" (N+1), cela laisse seulement 230Mo par process de compilation. La machine va swapper, la compilation va devenir très génante !

----------

## mysix

Non justement, je trouvais peu... Je n'ai jamais dis le contraire   :Rolling Eyes: 

Pour la compilation, j'ai alloué 2 Go de ram à portage sur un total de 8Go.

J'ai également alloué 1Go de ram à ccache

1 Go à /tmp

et 4 Go à  /shm

swap -> Inexistant

Faut dire que j'ai été au filing vu que je n'ai pas vu de comparatif du genre sur le net.

Après si mon ratio est bon ou mauvais j'en ai aucune idée.

----------

